
'We cannot tell the world Hong Kong grooms local terrorists' says gov. source - hktruth
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-crime/article/3031895/we-cannot-tell-world-hong-kong-grooms-local-terrorists
======
jussij
> Violence meets definition of ‘terrorist acts’ according to local and
> international laws

When a populous perpetrates violence against it's own government and that
government is authoritarian, then that is not a definition of terrorism, but
instead and act of rebellion.

History is full of such examples.

------
hktruth
From article:

> "The administration must guard the dignity of the Hong Kong passport, which
> now enjoys visa-free status from 167 countries. The number would drop to 20
> if we admit to breeding domestic terrorists,” the source continued."

> The sources pointed to Cap. 575 United Nations (Anti-Terrorism Measures)
> Ordinance, first enacted in Hong Kong in 2002 in line with a UN resolution
> after the September 11 terror attacks in the United States, that spells out
> terrorism related offences.

Yesterday, protestors set a man on fire.

[https://twitter.com/DanielDumbrill/status/119376961133169868...](https://twitter.com/DanielDumbrill/status/1193769611331698688)

